# My Reds Eating A Snack (with Blooper)



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

My Reds eating their very first mouse, and my learning that mice can climb...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Would have been better if the mouse got out.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

how big is that tank?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Would have been better if the mouse got out.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

TTank is 150 gallons.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

"it's coming out, it's coming out, it's coming out of the tank~!!!!!" LMAO

what's that pacu doing in there??


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

What are the dimensions on the tank?


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Would have been better if the mouse got out.


Good call lol


----------



## warpet (May 21, 2004)

Only a supreme asshole would feed live mice to his piranha. OP comes off as a real douchebag, grow up.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not the best idea to feed your fish live mice, for several reasons.

1.) Creates a hairy mess in the tank.
2.) Can injure your fish.
3.) Inhumane- and videos like this shine a negative light on our hobby... going against that for which this forum stands.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

yah.... all those reptile owners... feeding live mice to thier snakes and lizards should get paint thrown on them by peta. it is ok for them... but not fish owners??? the mice are "feeders" wont do it myself... because i would wind up getting attached to the little furry guy... but they are raised as "feeders" doesnt say what to feed them to.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

The pacu is in there because I had a friend who bought him at dime-size from petsmart and dropped him in his 20 gallon only to have him obviously outgrow it. He's in there till I can get him to a lfs. My reds actually like him so he's chilling pretending he's a piranha till I can get him out.

Dude if you wanna bash me and say this goes against everything this site stands for then please go to the videos of feedings on this site and tell me I'm the only person who's fed their piranhas a live mouse. I consulted the users of this site before I ever fed my fish a mouse, and I've fed them one live mouse. One. Ever. So before you want to judge and tell people they look like idiots, do me a favor and shut the f*ck up. You think wild piranhas only eat pellets and frozen food? Or you think sometimes maybe they eat live stuff that falls into the water, and possibly is way worse for them than a feeder mouse? Look I respect piranha man's opinion as he listed some cons to this video, and I can see the hairy mess argument, but I keep my tank pristine and only fed a mouse as I was changing my filters and cleaning my tank the next day. I do understand there are cons and reasons to not do it, and I guess some people may take offense to it. I didn't see any negative feedback when demon posted a video of caribe a live mouse. I own piranhas, and I document everything they do. I don't feed them mice often, but when I do, I'm gonna film it and put it to music. If you're like warpet and want to just sit there calling someone a "supreme asshole" just because you don't agree with the fact that I my fish eat mice once every couple months or so, then please, keep your name calling to yourself unless you'd like to bring your sorry ass down to south jersey and let me know your p*ssy opinion to my face. I welcome any advice or criticism but keep your name calling to yourself. Nobody made you watch it warpet...

footprint on the tank is 4' by 2'...have my rrs in a 40gal breeder right next to it and she just chases my reds through the glass.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

c_granger21 said:


> yah.... all those reptile owners... feeding live mice to thier snakes and lizards should get paint thrown on them by peta. it is ok for them... but not fish owners??? the mice are "feeders" wont do it myself... because i would wind up getting attached to the little furry guy... but they are raised as "feeders" doesnt say what to feed them to.


I also have a problem with people who use live mice as food for reptiles. I understand it in some cases as some snakes will only eat live but there is no need (and most serious herpers advise against live as a mouse can scratch or bit a snake) if the snake or reptile will accept non live food that was prekilled in a humane fashion.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I dunno people try to play it off as the "circle of life", "predator vs. prey". The mouse was clearly on the escape and in the wild sometimes prey does; I would've let him go if the mouse was smart enough to actually escape rather then just stuffing him back in there. Then again they're your fish and you paid for the mouse...to each his own.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for your opinions and feedback. Sorry if anyone was offended or thinks its wrong, but once again my fish are extremely well taken care of and healthy, and while I get the arguments for not feeding mice, I feel that its good for them once in a great while, and being that it happens so seldom its not too detrimental to there health. While I see the argument that if the mouse was smart enough to climb out he earned his freedom, there aren't any water heaters in south America heating the rivers, so him escaping VIA heater was my one and only mistake being that if I removed it prior to the feeding it would have made the process much quicker.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

What about the pro's to feeding live mice? Live, living tissue, bones with Calcium, bone marrow, believe it or not hair has protein also. I'm sure they enjoyed it also. I couldn't see video but if you wanna feed mice go for it. Cleaning tank next day is the way to do it. Feed away!


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you. Look I expected some negative feedback as everyone has and is entitled to their opinion, but it comes down to them being my fish, and my preference. I appreciate a little positive feedback, there are actually pros to it, and its not like I'm buying my local pet store out of mice feeding my fish, its one mouse every 60 days. And to be 100% honest (although I'm sure warpet is just going to call me a liar and an idiot) my reds were very shy and nervous, especially during feeding and with people watching. Since then I've been feeding them mostly top floating food (krill, hikiri sticks) and they practically eat out of my hand, no more fear or shyness even with myself and friends crammed around the tank watching them eat. Sorry for any rodent lovers, PETA members, or any other people who may have taken offense to this, but I enjoy watching my fish eat live occasionally, and I'll gladly drop a mouse in their every couple months, and I can tell how much they enjoy this treat.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not keen on feeding live mice to Piranhas for various reasons...there is a risk of injury to the piranhas, particularly their eyes and it can be cruel if the piranhas aren't particularly hungry and just pic at it, there aren't enough of them or they aren't big enough to kill it cleanly and quickly. I didn't see that with your vid although it would have been quicker if your piranhas were a bit bigger...interesting to see the pacu get stuck in though!

One reason I hate mouse feeding videos is the fact that it's being videoed for entertainment but the main reason I hate them is because I hate death metal...utter sh*t!


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha, look death metal seemed to fit better than n'sync and that's all I've got in my itunes....of course I'm kidding. You're right, though, I'll admit, part of it was for entertainment, but also out of curiosity. I did however make sure my reds were quite hungry and that it would be quick (minus my mistake leaving the heater in). The pacu seems to have some sort of identity issues because he hangs with the reds like part of he shoal, although I do hope to get him put soon as his fins are getting nipped.

Gimme the lowdown on some sweet, lesser known English bands please! Other than my love of metal, I love all music and know You guys have some good sh*t over across the pond that never makes it over here, what's your favs?


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

You're gonna regret asking LOL. I don't know if these bands are popular there but here goes.

I don't listen to many modern English bands and rock music is in a sad state here at the moment but the Libertines are very underrated, perhaps because of their unpopular and famously drug addled lead singer (Pete Doherty). They've split up now but made some really good music while it lasted.






You really need to check out Plan B and 'The Defamation of Strickland Banks'...superb soul music with a modern twist.






In terms of talent you won't get much better than Scottish singer/songwriter Paulo Nutini. He makes some great soul music and this is not really representative of his music but this is probably his most successful song to date...






I don't even know what the call this style of music, I suppose it's folk/rock! English band Mumford and sons...






This is probably England's best artist at the moment, not really my style of music but massive talent...Adele. I bet you to get a little choked...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

When everyone freaked out when the mice escaped was the best part for me


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2^^^ i dont get why these people grow vaginas when someone feeds mice. Im not supporting it but hey it has pros and cons ig


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

It's your fish, feed it whatever you want.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

haha, thank god my wife was watching otherwise the mouse was out, and behind the tank and then I would've been f***ed. That was there first mouse but you can bet in a month and a half they'll get another one and hopefully this one doesn't outsmart me


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Every Time I Die made it tolerable, but not much fun after that. Should of kept the ETID going.

If you want some non-metal, check out Mogwai if you have never heard of them. Amazing band from Glasgow.


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Why on earth would you want to feed them mice? Come on whats the point? Apart from you get a little kick out of watching it, if you do it for that reason then your in the hobby for the wrong reasons. All this crap about is your fish, your money, you can feed it what you like is just a cop out! A way of trying to justify your chidish actions. If you say its for the health of the fish then your talking out your arse. There are lots of piranha keepers who manage to keep healthy fish for years without feeding them live food. It owners like you who give the hobby and fish a bad name, this is why we get so many piranhas for sale as the chav owners get fed up after a few months of feeding live food and ignore the fish leting them live in poor conditions. IMO you dont deserve to own such an amazing fish.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

That's cool, love hearing different opinions, but doesn't seem like you've got much of an argument there. I'm responsible for people getting fish they can't handle and keeping them in poor conditions? Because I fed my fish a mouse? And I'm in the hobby for all the wrong reasons because I enjoy watching my fish, and because in their varied diet I include live food? These seem like pretty harsh indictments considering we're talking about carnivorous fish, and I'd bet you that I'm not the only person on this website that has beautiful, healthy fish with live food included in their diet. I invest nearly all my free time with my p's, learning about them, watching them, whatever I can with them. I also spend a good amount of money on my fish. So while you can say them being my fish and doing as I please is a cop out, its not. It's my right to do as I please, just like its your right to bitch and whine about how bad it is. Just do me a favor and next time I post a video and you get all whiney and offended, just don't watch it and spare me.

@os1r1s, thanks for the recommendation, I'm checking out all the stuff you guys recommend. Etid is one of my favorites, I've seen them live a ton, but I've always had that soft spot for nin. I think I've actually heard of mogwai but I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm more concerned with people disliking my music selection than I am of all of these PETA members coming out of the woodwork to tell me I'm responsible for every mistreated piranha. Ever. Maybe if I switch it up to something a little folkier, some Tom Waits, maybe some Dylan, or the soothing voice of Leonard Cohen pros would've been more soothed than offended...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well first off no one is forced to watch any of these live feedings. I dont care for them myself and I only watched it til where the mouse got out as he had described that in the thread. If the thing was knocked the F out I could watch but watching something get torn apart while its alive isnt interesting to me. A talipia fillet gets torn apart just as much as a lvie feeder. Ive fed a couple pinky mice to my pygos but I got them frozen. I would be concerend about the mice biting or scratching one of the eyes or soemthing. For the whole snake arguement yo uhave to feed live. They only eat warm prey and I dont think microwaving a mouse would be a good idea. Ever nuke a hotdog a little too long? Anyway sweet setup and good looking shoal you got.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you. They're pretty awesome fish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> For the whole snake arguement yo uhave to feed live. They only eat warm prey and I dont think microwaving a mouse would be a good idea. Ever nuke a hotdog a little too long? Anyway sweet setup and good looking shoal you got.


Snakes and other reptiles don't have to be fed live -- most serious keepers advocate feeding frozen/thawed mice or at least pre-killed to avoid injury to the reptile -- frozen mice are also cheap and easy to feed. You can stick a dead mouse in the microwave for a few seconds to warm it up and most reptiles will eat it right up, sometimes when they're stubborn you'll need to move it around a bit in front of them.

Since this is a feeding video thread, I'm gonna move this over to the Pictures and Videos Forum


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Only someone with half a brain would feed a live rat or mouse to a snake that they value its not worth a expensive reptile for a 1.50 mouse/rat that you can buy frozen in bulk for cheaper plus if you have a collection have fun keeping a a rat colony on hand and keeping the cost down unless you want to go to the store once a week. Never microwave a mouse for a snake, to warm them up you put them in a ziplock bag in a bowl with warm water and use the tongs to sink it down so you get full coverage, i would never microwave rats or mice since i don't think anything needs to be microwaved, they destroy proteins at high temps and make mess of other bad sh*t but thats a whole other issue. 
And to the OP the death metal screamer music only adds to people thinking you wanted to do it for a kick since personally i have never heard screamer songs talk about anything but killing and violence of some king, not to mention the concerts with the **** mosh pitting







( i know im generalizing but i don't listen to that music this is an outsiders prospective looking in) so yes your music choice would have influenced peoples opinions on you and the video. 
Since you brought up the wild in the wild they mainly scavenge dead and diseased prey that wont put up a fight, they dont hunt like wolves. They also eat berries, seeds and nuts but i dont think you try to give yours any berries and seeds do you, also in the wild prey can escape plus the fish have billions of gallons of water flowing and constant varied diet from birds to reptiles to mammals basically whatever falls into or dies in the river, please never bring up the "wild" in an argument you sound like a douche bringing mother nature into this and comparing the "wild" to your 150 gallons







, so don't use that as an excuse to cover up the fact you did this to a) show off how badass and hardcore you are to your friends, b) get a kick out of it, and i guess c) replicating nature


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow Bob from Canada, quite the closed minded dick, eh? I'm supposed to value your opinion because you're going to make such a horrible generalization that anyone who listens to heavy music moshes and is a ***? Very nice, educated argument. Or because you think that snakes and piranhas alike shouldn't be fed live food because we keep them in our houses and not in the actual wild? Or because you think my arguments make me sound, as you said, like a douche? Very compelling argument, I better start feeding my fish different because some closed minded, Molson swilling canuck thinks I'm a douche? If you'd like to give me some advice on my fish, I'll listen. But if you're just looking to start and argument and call people **** and douches then I think you're in the wrong place. I'd also bet you a thousand hockey pucks that if my fish aren't going to suffer from eating a mouse once in a while. What happens in the wild I guess only you and mother nature know, but what happens in my fish tank is my reds get to eat a mouse as a treat once in a while, and because the tank is in my house and not the wild I get to film it and set it to the shittiest death metal possible. That not only let's my fish eat live food once in a while, but it also let's me meet all kinds of interesting closed minded people just like yourself for weeks after I post it....lucky me


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

#1 bud not molson but stereotypes are a bitch eh? #2 i could give a f*ck about your opinion im not the first or the last that will defend against feeding live you must be ignorant to the fact piranhas don't need treats like a f*cking 5 year old wants a candy bar, if anything its more stressful on the fish to have to worry about something fighting back. Feed your fish what you want but dont post a mouse feeding vid and expect everyone to be honky dory with it "I also spend a good amount of money on my fish. So while you can say them being my fish and doing as I please is a cop out, its not. It's my right to do as I please, just like its your right to bitch and whine about how bad it is. Just do me a favor and next time I post a video and you get all whiney and offended, just don't watch it and spare me." If not feeding live because of a more informed opinion on the subject makes me a close minded dick then i guess you an call me that, i don't just bash live feeding for the f*ck of it its to help dumb asses like you who think there piranhas need live or a treat every now and then to keep them happy or healthy, there f*cking fish no emotion and live meat vs pre killed is no different but i guess that isnt advice in your books.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow eh, guess the must teach 'piranhas 101' in between 'how to mold a hockey puck' and 'advanced drawing maple leaves' up in Canada and thats how you became the all knowing source for piranha keeping. Yup they are all stereotypes, just trying to communicate like you eh. If you were trying to help educate me you could do things like providing me information from a source (your magic piranha loving hockey god doesn't count as a source) on the cons of feeding live food or recommending certain places where I can further educate myself on the subject. Instead you resort to all you really have, which isn't an informed opinion, its name calling. And if I may quote your brilliant opinion 'their (actually you wrote there, but this is English, not French so I expect some grammar errors) fish, no emotion and live meat vs pre killed meat is no different but I guess that advice isn't in your books.' Well if there is no difference then I don't see what your problem is? I'm just quoting you oh great one.


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Tampa2Josh said:


> If you were trying to help educate me you could do things like providing me information from a source (your magic piranha loving hockey god doesn't count as a source) on the cons of feeding live food or recommending certain places where I can further educate myself on the subject.


If its good enough for frank then its good enough for me!

Quote from home page of OPEFE

a) Captive piranha (in the aquarium) regardless of species do not require live fish for proper feeding or nutrition.

b) Piranha in the aquarium can be conditioned to eat non-living food items. This is strongly encouraged to prevent disease and parasite transfection which is a common occurrence with live fish feeding.

c) There is some educational value in showing videos of feeding live fish to piranha in their natural habitat (scientific research). However, there have been many videos (ie., youtube.com) released on the internet (hobbyist) that are showing piranha feeding on live mice, fishes, snakes, etc., strictly for entertainment value. This is not ethical or educational in my opinion

One last thing, dont post a video on a PUBLIC FORUM then bitch if someone does not agree with your doings.
Based on the quotes above I rest my case unless you know better than frank mate


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for the information, I think in 2 pages of people you're the first person to provide me with information. Sincerly ( not sarcasticly here) thank you. And I wasn't bitching about him having an opinion, I didn't attack him for dissagreeing, it was about the generalization and name calling. I'm all for healthy debate, but sorry if it makes me an asshole that I think it should be done without having to be called a ***, douche or otherwise. I definitely don't know more than Frank, and I probably don't even know more than you or even Canada up there. But I'd much rather be provided with this info than get into a name calling pissing match. And I'm pretty sure if someone can provide me useful information (like you have), I can learn something (which I have), and thats of the cons of live feeding my fish (and overusing death metal in video edits







). I'm pretty sure I can apply this information, not feed my fish mice, and hopefully this will cause people to see I'm not the harbinger of doom on the piranha keeping hobby that I've been made out to be...guess only time will tell, eh?


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Tampa2Josh said:


> Thank you for the information, I think in 2 pages of people you're the first person to provide me with information. Sincerly ( not sarcasticly here) thank you. And I wasn't bitching about him having an opinion, I didn't attack him for dissagreeing, it was about the generalization and name calling. I'm all for healthy debate, but sorry if it makes me an asshole that I think it should be done without having to be called a ***, douche or otherwise. I definitely don't know more than Frank, and I probably don't even know more than you or even Canada up there. But I'd much rather be provided with this info than get into a name calling pissing match. And I'm pretty sure if someone can provide me useful information (like you have), I can learn something (which I have), and thats of the cons of live feeding my fish (and overusing death metal in video edits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem mate, we dont just say things for no reason ( well most of us dont ) and your right, someone should have pointed this info out to you before. I agree in not getting into a slanging match as it gets us no respect for each other and just makes us more pissed. Glad you understand the points of live feeding mate, its nice to see someone who will admit they was wrong and learn from it, for that i respect you


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I disagree about the comments with death metal. I personally didn't like that song, but to each their own. I don't think the music has anything to do with the feeding. So to the OP, listen to what you want man, and if you like putting you music to your videos, then do it... I do. Not all death metal is about negativity, and there are actually several great death metal bands out there who are very spiritual and have good meaningful lyrics. Way better than the rubbish on commercial radio and TV IMO. So don't let one or two narrow minded individuals paint a "one sided" picture of all the members of this site.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey man thanks. I got no problem admiting a mistake. And I'm a big joker so when people attack me verbally I usually just try to crack jokes ( so I don't have to kick their ass...haha, I kid) and try to lighten the mood so we can see what the debate is really about. This sites biggest attraction to me was the education it offered me, and I understand some of learning comes with ridicule and mistakes. But the name calling is too much for me. I don't hate Canada, as a matter of fact some of my favorite people to play online COD with are Canadian dudes (along with hockey puck molding, and maple leaf drawing they must teach those mofos how to shoot guns too....I'm sorry Canada Bob, please don't shoot me







) and I have no beef with anyone. Chances are at some point Canada Bob and I are going to agree on something, or he'll teach me something and we'll be buds. Regardless, point of this video wasn't to start sh*t, and it was a learning experience for me so I'm glad I made it. That being said I'm also glad that through all this I am able to learn some new opinions and facts to teach me how to care for my fish better, which is what I'm here for. Thanks again for the facts, and hopefully now I'll be able to share the info I've learned with other people who may not know it, and that makes for more happy fishes everywhere


















Smoke said:


> I disagree about the comments with death metal. I personally didn't like that song, but to each their own. I don't think the music has anything to do with the feeding. So to the OP, listen to what you want man, and if you like putting you music to your videos, then do it... I do. Not all death metal is about negativity, and there are actually several great death metal bands out there who are very spiritual and have good meaningful lyrics. Way better than the rubbish on commercial radio and TV IMO. So don't let one or two narrow minded individuals paint a "one sided" picture of all the members of this site.


Nice to here someone out there has a similar ear to myself. I listen to heavier music, it for some reason calms me haha. Some of the best bands, my most favoritest band in the whole world being Boy Sets Fire, not only don't sing about negativity, but also sing about important issues in the world today. Its amazing how some people here distorted guitars and screaming and they assume its someone screaming about killing people or sacrificing mice to your fish or something







then again I'm not a huge fan of country so to each their own. I will however keep putting death metal to whatever types of videos I make, I just love it haha


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

No probs mate, you play COD on ps3? if so whats your user name?


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

I play on xbox, but you're like the third person that I've talked to this week that plays on ps3 so I think I'm gonna grab it this weekend, I'll message you once I have it. I have both systems and actually prefer the ps3 but my brother plays on xbox so I grabbed it on there first.


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

LOL PS3's are the way to go








Yeah send me a pm when u get one, we can have some UK vs USA clan fights


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha, nice, I can get down on some international warfare haha


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gmanx said:


> Why on earth would you want to feed them mice? Come on whats the point? Apart from you get a little kick out of watching it, if you do it for that reason then your in the hobby for the wrong reasons. All this crap about is your fish, your money, you can feed it what you like is just a cop out! A way of trying to justify your chidish actions. If you say its for the health of the fish then your talking out your arse. There are lots of piranha keepers who manage to keep healthy fish for years without feeding them live food. It owners like you who give the hobby and fish a bad name, this is why we get so many piranhas for sale as the chav owners get fed up after a few months of feeding live food and ignore the fish leting them live in poor conditions. IMO you dont deserve to own such an amazing fish.


IMO just stick to your fish and let him do his thing, also go complain to hollywood cause they seem to give piranhas a bad name the most.

Pygos look nice and healthy tampa


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks p-freak. Like I said I expected good and bad reviews from this but the reason I take pride in this video is not the brutal mouse death but that I'm very proud of my beautiful, healthy pygos. I know now that there are other, better ways to show off my lovely fish, but thanks for noticing their awesomeness. My favorite part of the day is coming home from work and logging some nice quiet hours in front of the tank just watching my shoal swim


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Never meant it as a personal attack or to come across as a great one







, i'm not going to beat a dead horse here so i retract my generalizations about screamer music being all violent but i never called you a *** for listening to it, i simply stated people who mosh concerts are ****. I should have been more mature in my post and left out the *** and douche eh.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Haha, no worries Bob, sometimes things spiral out of control quickly, and we're all here for the same reason, cause we're obsessed with our fish! Overall the people like you that spoke the most passionately were because you cared about the well being of my fish, and that's a pretty cool thing. Plus I'm sure I've called someone a *** or douche once or twice in my day too haha. Glad we could all end up on the same page.


----------

